
Open letter to a guy who wrote an open letter about homelessness - radley
https://medium.com/@jimatdeltaco/open-letter-to-a-guy-who-wrote-an-open-letter-to-the-mayor-of-san-francisco-about-homelessness-ccb5438c4784
======
radley
This open letter is from Jim Gavin, winner of the 2015 North American
Literature Prize.

